# Seam-Komponenten oder Java Bean soll direkt nach Appserver-Start "leben"



## thommy.s (14. Jul 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

In einem per Seam zusammengestrickten Projekt möchte ich, dass eine Bean (entweder Seam-Komponente oder andere Java Bean) direkt nach dem Start zur Verfügung steht. 
Die Anwendung soll sich zeitgesteuert regelmäßig Werte aus einer (entfernten) Datenbank holen, tut sie jedoch erst, sobald die entsprechende Bean initialisiert ist. Ich habe dies einmal getestet, indem ich eine einfache Methode ergänzt habe, die ich per CommandButton aufrufe. Dann lebt die Bean, und alles ist gut. 
Wie stelle ich es an, dass sie gleich nach Server-Start lebt?  

Vielleicht stell' ich die falsche Frage, aber bisher hat mir Google nicht richtig weitergeholfen. 

Vielleicht hat hier jemand einen heißen Tipp für mich ...? Bitte!!

Grüße Thomas


----------



## thommy.s (15. Jul 2011)

Hat keener ne Idee? Muss ich sowas mit Singletons bewerkstelliugen? Wär' für mich dann ne neue Sache, aber gut...


----------



## stefan! (15. Jul 2011)

Evtl. kommt ja der Timer Service in Frage -> Using the Timer Service - The Java EE 6 Tutorial


----------



## SlaterB (15. Jul 2011)

Seam Framework - Starting a timer on application start


----------



## thommy.s (18. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

danke für eure Hinweise. Der Hinweis mit der Annotation @Startup hat mein Problem bereits gelöst, funzt nu.  War eigentlich so naheliegend..., naja.

VG Thomas


----------

